# lupus arthritis



## ggparker14 (May 27, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a diagnosis code for lupus arthritis?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tharal (May 27, 2013)

Swollen joints (arthritis) and arthralgia are common symptoms of Lupus, not getting any combination ICD 9 Code for lupus arthritis, not sure but I think 710.0 and 716.9X can be used. see 

710.0Systemic lupus erythematosus
Disseminated lupus erythematosus
Libman-Sacks disease
Use additional code to identify manifestation, as:
     endocarditis (424.91)
     nephritis (583.81)
     chronic (582.81)

Thara L CPC H


----------



## ggparker14 (May 27, 2013)

thank you for your help


----------

